# MeueBild im Bootmanager



## seraphyn (12. September 2003)

Hi miteinander,

kann mir jemand sagen wie ich in Grub unter Suse 8.2, dass Bootmenuebild aendern kann ?
Ich meine jenes bei dem die Auswahl der Betriebssysteme moeglich ist und der Balken rechts anfaengt zu laufen.
Oder kennt  jemand einen guten Link ?
( Englischsprachig ist auch okay  )

Habe bei Google.de/Linux leider nichts gefunden und direkt
auf der GNU-Seite leider auch nicht.
Danke

Seraphyn


----------



## Habenix (12. September 2003)

hi,


siehe meine Signatur. Im forum findest du die Antwort

Gruß


Habenix


----------



## seraphyn (13. September 2003)

Hi Habenix,

Danke fuer die Antwort,

ich habe mir die Erklaerung angesehen und mal in meine grub.conf geschaut, also von dem Suse ist ja kein Bild vorhanden, was ich ein wenig komisch finde, denn dieses muesste doch auch darin stehen ?
Ich will ja auch noch den laufenden Balken aendern...

Kannst Du mir vielleicht sagen, warum dies so ist ?

Gruss

Seraphyn


----------



## Habenix (14. September 2003)

Hi,


also bei Suse weiss ich nicht wie das ist....kann dir da leider nicht weiterhelfen. Wieso installierst du nicht Redhat *g* 


In meiner grub.conf steht folgendes:

splashimage=(hd0,0)/grub/splash.xpm.gz 

sowas in der Art müsste bei Suse auch sein oder?

Gruß

Habenix


----------



## seraphyn (14. September 2003)

Servus,

ich tippe mal auf die menu.lst, da bei mir der Eintrag in der /etc/grub.conf so lautet:

install --stage2=/boot/grub/stage2 /boot/grub/stage1 d (hd0) /boot/grub/stage2 0x8000 (null)/boot/grub/menu.lst

mehr gibt sie leider bei mir her..

das Lustige ist, ich bekomme auch eine Lilo.conf angezeigt, wenn ich in den yast2-editor fuer mein sysetm gehe ?

die lilo.conf lautet so:

boot = /dev/md0
change-rules
    reset
default = linux
disk=/dev/hda
    bios=0x80
    disk=/dev/hdc
    bios=0x81
lba32
menu-scheme = Wg:kw:Wg:Wg
message = /boot/message
prompt
read-only
timeout = 80

image = /boot/vmlinuz
    label = linux
    append = "hdd=ide-scsi hddlun=0 splash=silent"
    initrd = /boot/initrd
    root = /dev/md0
    vga = 0x31a

other = /dev/hda3
    label = windows

image = /boot/vmlinuz.shipped
    label = failsafe
    append = "ide=nodma apm=off acpi=off vga=normal nosmp noapic maxcpus=0 3"
    initrd = /boot/initrd.shipped
    root = /dev/md0
    vga = 0x31a

Ich denke, dass ist ein wenig komisch, da ich das System mit Grub installiert haben.
Sollte vielleicht wirklich auf RH umsteigen, denn vieles ist hier ein wenig verwirrend.
Oder OpenBSD 


Gruss


----------



## Habenix (14. September 2003)

Hmmm...... ja sehr komisch....benutzt du jetzt grub oder lilo? Soweit ich weiss ist bei Suse der standard bootmanager lilo...
Hmmm.....ja mit Redhat würde ich dir eher helfen können...


Gruß

Habenix


----------



## seraphyn (14. September 2003)

Die Kiste iss voll der Crap *lol*

Ich habe mir die lilo.conf direkt angeschaut und in der steht nichts.
Ich weiss zwar nicht warum Yast mir die unterbuttern will, aber es stimmt def. nicht.
IMHO wuerde ich sagen, dass Linux ist hier eine sehr starke Panscherei.
Ich freue mich schon auf die Linuxmesse in FfM, da werde ich doch mal fragen,was sie da verzapft haben.
Ich beutzte def. Grub.
Sehr komisch, ich denk ich werde mir den Grub selber mal kompilieren und mal schauen, wie es dann mal aussieht.
Ich habe die Geschichte ja schon mit MPlayer hinter mir.
Ich denke ich haette bei Mandrake bleiben sollen.

Danke dir schon mal und halte Dich auf dem laufenden.

Seraphyn


----------



## JohannesR (14. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Habenix _
> *Wieso installierst du nicht Redhat *g* *


Eventuell weil Redhat voll der Müll ist? ;-] 
Naja, immerhin besser als SuSE. 



> _Original geschrieben von Habenix _
> *Hmmm...... ja sehr komisch....benutzt du jetzt grub oder lilo? Soweit ich weiss ist bei Suse der standard bootmanager lilo...
> Hmmm.....ja mit Redhat würde ich dir eher helfen können...*



Was hat das den mit der Distribution zu tun? Es geht hier um eine einzelne Applikation, die völlig ditributionsunabhängig ist...


----------



## seraphyn (15. September 2003)

Hi Johanes,

weitergeholfen hat Dein Beitrag ja nicht wirklich.
Da, Du ja so viel Ahnung hast, waere Doch eine Antwort ein leichtes, da Du dich ja mit Distributionen soweit auskennst, dass Du :
a. Weisst was das beste ist
b. Dadurch Linux soweit und gut kennst, sodass Du die Antwort  ein leichtes nennen kannst,

also denke ich, es waere doch sehr im OpenSource-Sinne, wenn Du hilfst, oder kannst Du es etwa wiklich nicht und moechtest nur einfach mal Flamen, weil Dir das Flamen gegen M$ zu langweilig geworden ist ?
Begruende Deine Meinung und ich hoffe Dich zu verstehen.

Seraphyn


ps: Die SH ist immer die gleiche...... ergo sum, das kompilieren auch, egal, ob Suse, RH, Mandrake, Debian, Mandrake, Slackware, TrustedLinux oder ein BSD. Denk mal darueber nach.


----------



## Christian Fein (15. September 2003)

[Thread Closed] 
wegen Unsinn.

Suse und Lilo
http://lists.suse.com/archive/suse-linux/1999-Jun/1511.html

Oder Grub installieren.

grüsse


----------

